# I am looking for motorsport fans to join the game



## niki2013 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello 

I am looking for beta testers to join the game. 

We return with a new version of our game http://RacingLife.net. Modern graphics, unique design and thoroughly improved driving physics make the game more realistic with high levels of adrenaline. 

Racinglife is a free to play online managment motorsport game. There is a full event weekend with trainings/qulifying and race. You can also challenge your opponents and manage your car pars.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 10, 2013)

looks cool how i play ?


----------



## smok3h (Mar 12, 2013)




----------

